# Uinta Backpacking?



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm looking at getting my wife into back packing, and I'm fairly new myself. I'm looking for some fairly easy hikes to some fast action fishing. Anyone know any good lakes that we can get away from people, in the Uintas, that are under 1000 ft elevation gains, and less than 2 miles? Preferably were the average fish are around 5 pounds. _(O)_ 

Thanks in advance, Jason.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Just starting out? Word to the wise based on my own error in the past - don't skimp on getting good quality packs. A poor pack with a poor fit will sour your wife on the whole deal quicker than anything.

But for easy, enjoyable hiking, maybe check out the little lakes behind Trial.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

Finnegan said:


> Just starting out? Word to the wise based on my own error in the past - don't skimp on getting good quality packs. A poor pack with a poor fit will sour your wife on the whole deal quicker than anything.
> 
> But for easy, enjoyable hiking, maybe check out the little lakes behind Trial.


i agree on the packs!

we went one on last year that was 10 miles one way, however it was one of the funnest trips i can think of. i think we got some maps from a ranger station (idk where exactly lol) but they had some lakes in it. one said no fish but i got bored and ended up catching a 12 inch trout!

idk many trails up there tho


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

We got a book at work for hospital week "60 hikes within 60 miles" might be a good place to start rather than jumping full on into hard core back country trips. Lots of them are designed easy, but they are rated for increasing difficulty. I know my wife likes to get out, but it isn't about the hike or fishing as much for her as it is about the quality time, therefore she doesn't really want to pack all that crap just to get out alone. :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I guess I should have mentioned my wife's a real trooper. She's in great shape and goes camping with me in tents in January. We have good gear. I will be carrying all the food and cooking gear and tent. I want her pack as light as possible, so she'll be carrying her sleeping bag, pad, and clothing. Anyone packed into Lake Caroline from Mirror lake? I did that one on horseback 10 years ago but cant remember how far it was.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

In the Uintas the toughest parts of your criteria are: get away from people and 5 lb + fish. Buuuuuuuuuuut I would suggest the Crystal Lake trail head near Trial Lake. From there you can access three different trails and several lakes within 2-3 miles that have good fishing for small brook, cutthroat, grayling and tiger trout. Great senery, too. Good luck.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I cannot remember exactly but I would guess that Caroline lake (if it is the same one I am thinking about) is about 8 miles from the Highline Trail head.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The Trial Lake trailhead is good, but don't expect to be alone. It gets hammered pretty hard. It meets your other criteria - some lakes with a mile or two, and some but not a lot of elevation gain. But you'll share things with several dozen of your closest friends. And on weekends, several of those friends will be scout groups as it is very popular among them.


----------



## East_Fork (Apr 22, 2009)

I have been to Caroline lake a few times. It is a major stop for groups going over rocky sea pass the next day. So there might be 1 or 2 groups there, but who knows, maybe you'll be by yourself. The fishing is fast, all graylings, but only 5 to 8 in. in length. Also, if you go there, be sure to head up to pigeon milk springs, great water mmm.....Ice cold! I have never started at mirror lake, but have heard that the trail goes way down then back up. I have always started on the highline trail off the main highway. If it was me, I would go to four lakes basin. Some people in our group allways head over that way and fish, while we are camping at pigeon milk springs. The fishing is ok, but the view is very awesome. 

hope this helps


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for all the reply's everyone. Where's four lakes basin?


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Four Lakes Basin is another couple of miles past Caroline Lake/Pigeon Milk Springs. The Highline Trail continues past Cariline Lake up to Pigeon Milk Springs then over Rocky Sea Pass to the Head of Rock Creek. The Four Lakes Basin loop trail takes off right between Caroline lake and Pigeon Milk Springs and goes over another pass to Four Lakes Basin. This is quite a long days hike with back packs, especially for an old fart like me.


----------



## East_Fork (Apr 22, 2009)

well, now that I think about it, I have no idea where caroline lake is, I asumed you were talking about carolyn lake, which, maybe you are. Any who, four lakes basin is really close to carolyn lake, maybe 2 miles or so. Here is a map that might help, after it loads, you can hold down the ctrl button on your key board and scroll in and out with your mouse wheel. Zoom into the square labeled "Hayden Peak" Carolyn lake is in there and so is four lakes basin (about in the middle of square on right side). Also, I have heard that Naturalist basin is a great place to camp and the fishing is great, but there are no fires there, check on that no fire thing to make sure. Also, I think Naturalist basin isn't that bad of a hike, but I could be wrong.

If you do camp at carolyn lake, I would recomend taking a day hike up to rocky sea pass, and back, to take some pictures. It has to be one of my most favorite views in the uinta mountains, pluss it's like the only place to get cell service 

http://www.fs.fed.us/r4/ashley/recreati ... -index.pdf


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

It may have been Carolyn. All I know is we each caught about 35 grayling in about 5 hours. Biggest being 10" But a blast none the less.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Have you PM'ed WYGOOB? We go into the Unitas every year, know of a few good places, most with a longer hike however. If you don't find something I can give you some ideas via PM's.

Edit: When I read this post again it sounded like "we" meant Wygoob and myself, I have never met Wygoob; the we refers to my family.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

You might try the China Meadows area on the north slope. It's not quite as crowded as the west end of the Uintas, and it provides convenient access to several close-by lakes and is also the trailhead for some longer hikes deep into the backcountry if you get ambitious.

The Cuberant Lake area might be a good option too, if you'd rather stick to the vicinity around Hwy 150. It's far enough away from the highway to let you know that you backpacked in, but not so far as to raise a healthy patch of blisters on your feet.


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

A few years ago three of us made the long hike from Grandaddy lake and ended at mirror lake. Great places to fish deep in the wilderness. Lots of lakes that dont get hit but are a few days hike away. We never hiked more than 4 or 5 miles a day and camped each night at a different lake. Fishing wise four lakes basin wasnt my favorite palce but the scenery cant be beat in my opinion. The view from four lakes basin was amazing. Everytime I look at the pics from that trip I get made that I havent made it back.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Petersen said:


> You might try the China Meadows area on the north slope. It's not quite as crowded as the west end of the Uintas, and it provides convenient access to several close-by lakes and is also the trailhead for some longer hikes deep into the backcountry if you get ambitious.
> 
> The Cuberant Lake area might be a good option too, if you'd rather stick to the vicinity around Hwy 150. It's far enough away from the highway to let you know that you backpacked in, but not so far as to raise a healthy patch of blisters on your feet.


Good suggestion, don't forget to fish the stream either.

PM sent Fixed


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I guess I should have mentioned my wife's a real trooper. She's in great shape and goes camping with me in tents in January. We have good gear. I will be carrying all the food and cooking gear and tent. I want her pack as light as possible, so she'll be carrying her sleeping bag, pad, and clothing. Anyone packed into Lake Caroline from Mirror lake? I did that one on horseback 10 years ago but cant remember how far it was.


Carolyn is still full of small grayling. Tough to find a good campsite there, deadfall trees, weeds, lots of bugs.

4 Lakes Basin is nice, great fishing, can get crowded, lots of horses sometimes.

Naturalist Basin is up kinda high, but close to the trailhead, has great flowers, very good fly fishing (very open). This is Morat Lake, as viewed from Blue Lake in Naturalist Basin:









Cuberant Lakes are great fishing......remember Sasquatch lives there.

My best recommendation would be to put on a pack and take the Mrs. up to Ruth Lake and make a circle thru Teal, Cutthroat, Naomi, Jewel, Hayden and the like. Once you get up to Ruth there is not much elevation change required to hit about 8 lakes. Go on up to Lofty Lake if you feel like. Lofty was stocked a couple years ago.

Amethyst Basin out of the Christmas Meadows Trailhead is nice, some of the best scenery in the Uintas. 5 1/2 mile hike, 1 mile is steep. My wife loves it.

Take a trial run first. Many women tend to blister up.

It's all good.


----------

